# Meged Posts on First Consultations



## Sal78

Hello - I hope that somebody out there can reassure me or say something sensible!!!!!!!
My husband had a vasectomy reversal a couple of years ago at the Woking Nuffield and the results are not great (2 courses of steroids later!). 
We have resigned to looking into IVF (I am 32 and he is 44 so I am too young for NHS treatment - we have saved enough money for one cycle). My cycle is quite irregular and I have asked the GP to refer us to a fertility specialist privately to investigate IVF (Mr Riddle - Frimley Park, who is also at the Nuffield). I have recently (last Nov) had tests which said I wasn't ovulating. Due to rubbish test results, we have not been 'trying' at all really as we haven't really felt up to it (psychologically).

I have an appointment with Mr Riddle on the 25th in the infertility/gynaecology dept and was wondering if anybody here has experienced anything similar and might know what I can expect from this initial appointment. I mentioned IVF to my GP and the appointment she made was just for me, which is confusing in itself - being that there's 2 of us involved!!

Hoping that somebody can relate to the initial confusing stages of getting into treatment and wanting it all to happen *NOW*!!!!


----------



## coweyes

Sal78  Sorry i don't have any advise as my journey is completely different.  I guess you know for sure that you can not receive nhs help?? as every pct is different.  


We all want out treatment now, but there is a hell of a lot of waiting around.  Try hard to get on with things as best as possible cos the waiting gets to you other wise.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sal78

No probs - thank you for replying!  I have just noticed a nice forum about fertility investigations, so I think I will put the post on there instead.  I have been told by my GP that I am not eligible for NHS treatment in Berks until I am 36 - nevermind the fact that my BMI is slightly higher than ideal (although that's easy to change).  
Many Thanks


----------



## TracyG

Hi Sal78, just read your post and although my journey is also very different I do have a friend with a similar story. I think the treatment is called ICIU where the sperm is injected individually into the egg, this is needed after vasectomy reversal due to abnormal behaviour after op. This might be the best way forward for you also if your not ovulating as you should be, the treatment will involve drugs to make you ovulate more, then unlike IVF where they allow fertilisation to happen on its own, like I said they actually do it in the lab!!! 
I hope this helps you and wish you all the luck in the world xxxxx


----------



## FOZZYG

Hi 
We have just had our first appointment with the fertility specialist and been told I have to lose 4 stone to bring my bmi down from 41 ( yes I am very ashamed I let it get to this) to 30 I have a good general health I don't drink or smoke and can run rings around most but I have accepted this and I'm on my weight loss journey too but I wanted to know if my DH seaman analysis comes back ok and my laprascopy come back ok will they give me clomid or is it every type of treatment that is restricted due to the weight   

Thankyou 

I have my first personal training session on Monday and I'm already nervous


----------



## 63053

Hi FOzzy G,
Good luck for your training session!!
I don't know about the weight thing but when I first went to a fertility specialist they did all sorts. I had bloods taken, they then did a dye test to check my tubes, they I had an internal scan to check the shape of my uterus. After all that they sent me for a hysteroscopy and a laparoscopy. None of those showed anything and I was told I would go on clomid...
In the end I have to do ivf with pgd but that is down to a chromosomal abnormality so I never ended up on the clomid after all.
hope that helps a bit - good luck with it all, i wish you every success    
Belle


----------



## NatalieP

hello everyone,

We had our first fertility specialist appointment today and it was ok, the nurse was very reassuring!

She has advised me to lose some more weight ( I have lost a stone to date) stop drinking caffeine (can this make a difference?) and stop smoking which we both knew we needed to do anyway. 

Hubby has to go for his 3rd sperm test bless him he's not too happy about that!

I have to go for another load of blood tests as my GP didn't do them at the right time! 

I also have to go for an internal ultrasound, I am not to sure what to expect with that can anyone tell me what's involved? Is there a specific time in my cycle to go for this? 

And I have to have a hysterosalpingogram now this is the one that is worrying me! I have some antibiotics to take before and after and the nurse said it's quite painful. How painful is it? 

After all the tests we have to wait three months and then go back.

To me all these tests sound very scary, I'm only 24 and have never even had a smear as I am too young yet so I don't know what on earth is waiting for me.

Nat xx


----------



## BizzyBear

Hi,  Am a newbie to the site too and know things can feel overwhelming especially with all the names for things.  

Firstly, well done for the weight loss and giving up smoking.  I'm doing the first bit and trying to get myself ready for second bit!  Not sure about the caffeine bit.  It all helps though I would think.

I've had a few internal scans - they insert a camera that is, well, shaped like a willy - and use it so they can get closer to your ovaries, tubes and your uterus and see what's going on (check uterus lining, look for cysts etc).  I've had a few and they are fine - main thing is to relax - they shouldn't be painful at all.  They should tell you when in your cycle they want you to go so if they haven't made that clear then give them a call and confirm it.

The other thing you mentioned is to check 'tubal patency', that is they want to check for any damage or blockages.  I've been referred for one and have it in a couple of week.  Am a bit nervous too.  They use a speculum (same as for a smear) and insert dye through a very small tube into your uterus so it flows ino your tubes and highlights them better.  My hospital said I might feel some discomfort (like mild period pain) but that was all.  Again main thing is to try and relax.

I think for some people, the hystero - thingy was good in that it sort of flushed their tubes out in the process and that helped overall.  I guess it's a process of elimination really.

So easy to say though but really try not to worry.  Apart from the slight embarrassment factor there should only be very mild discomfort.  That's how I'm trying to look at it anyway!

Good luck!


----------



## FOZZYG

thankyou for replying 

every comment on these pages helps and seeing the succes stories makes me cry every time i read one even if i have alredy read it 

they are doing lots of blood tests on me and a few on my DH and they are doing another seamen analysis too the consultant said that if this one came back as good as the 2nd test he did then i would have to go for a laproscopy but she would send me for a scan in the mean time (still waiting for appointment to come through) DH has a good count but a large number of abnormal sperm but she seemed alot more confident in them than our doctor did so fingers crossed that everything comes back ok 


again thankyou for replying x


----------



## FOZZYG

hi 

we are in same place as you got to go back for more tests 

our consultant said that if DH 3rd test comes back the same as 2nd which was apperently good compared to his 1st then i will have to go for a lap aarrgghh scared 

sam x


----------



## faith_2011

just wanted to let you know i had the hysterosalpingogram it is abit like a smear but i would advise you to take some painkillers for the most part it is okay but when they inject the dye it does hurt (sorry) feels like a strong period pain but this doesnt last very long at all, the nurse with me was brillant i had one holding my hand all the way through 

i did have the shakes when they done it but it quickly passed they will show you the pictures they have taken afterwards and will talk you through it
you can also bleed alittle afterwards so would take something with u- they will tell you this in a letter they send you



NatalieP
do you know what treatment u will be having yet? also when you do come to the point of treatment they do say that you will have needed to have a smear done so maybe its worth asking you doc about now


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi, I had the dye done but mine was under a general as they did a lap at the same time (my 3rd lap), Also I have had lots of internal ultrasounds and like said before, doesn't hurt. I am back at the fertility clinic today to see what they are going to do next as they found my left tube blocked. The worst thing you can do it worry, try to stay relaxed ( I know it is hard) as it will all seem alot worse if you are worked up.

If you need anyone to talk to, I am here 

Nat xxx


----------



## menz80

I have got an appointment on the 12th sep, and just wondered if anyone can let me know what to expect?  What will they do, if anything?  We have been ttc for nearly 3 years, i did have an appointment in march (after waiting for months) but i concieved in jan of this year, however suffered a miscarraige in march.  I went back for another appoinmtnt and got in quickly, however really had a negative experience at the clinic.  I was told to go and keep trying, really felt fobbed off.  I would like to go slightly more prepared this time as i don't think i can cope with being told to 'just keep trying' again!


----------



## lola33

Hi Menz,

Sorry about your bad experience, what a strange clinic I must say, if you have TTC for 3 years without any success, you have to have an investigation. Good for you to move on from that clinic. Your new clinic will probably ask you to take the basic hormone tests, if you haven't done them already, and check if you are ovulating. Most of the tests can be done through your GP, so you don't have to pay for them. They will of course test your partners swimmers as well and then take it from there 

Best of luck with your appointment

Xx


----------



## menz80

Thanks for your reply, i have had a blood test to see if i am ovulating and all is ok apparently and my husband has had his sperm tested which is ok too, this has been done by the GP already.


----------



## lola33

Ok, well that's good news, have you had AMH test done? It is a test that checks your ovarian reserve, I had it done during my initial investigation and unfortunately it came back very low for my age   I guess, the next step would be to check your tubes, to see there is no blockage there. I'm sure they won't just send you home to try again this time and will go to the bottom of things to find out why you still haven't conceived..


----------



## ilovekids

They should give you an transvaginal ultrasound to check your womb too.


----------



## menz80

Thanks for your responses, i haven't had AMH done, but after reading other posts i will make sure i ask about it on the 12th.  I have had the 21 day blood test done so far but thats it (however they did it at day 14 as i said my cycles vary from 21 - 28 days!!!)

Fingers crossed they will do something this time, i feel i am fed up of being told to 'keep trying and relax!!!'


----------



## damita

Hi I have been referred for testing (5th Sept to see a FS), we have been trying for 13 months, husband has already had the SA - results above average sperm.

My GP said not to do a 21 blood test as my cycles are irregular, I had a lap in 2008 which showed no endo and everything looked great.

Unsure what they will say at my first appointment, what should I bring with me?


----------



## MrsDaisies

Hi

At my first appointment I had height, weight, bloods, history and vaginal scan.  Then had a chat with the consultant about what would happen moving forward.

My husband was given the little jar for his swimmers and when we got home he called to make the appointment.  On the first appointmentm blood was also taken from him.

I felt that more would happen at my first appointment, so please dont be disheartened if the first few appointments arent as productive as you would like.  Also, if you have any weight issues, start addressing them now so that you have more time, as the likelihood is you would be asked to lose some weight anyway.

Good luck!!
S x


----------



## Kelloggs

Today, she went through all my history, when first started periods, how long cycles are etc etc. Anyways she told me that she doesnt think im ovulating from my blood results, (only had 1 cycle done) and because i range from 31 to 43 day cycles she thinks its unlikely that i ovulate, although she thinks i may on some months  

Anyway, i had to have some swabs taken, 3 of these and i've no clue why or what for??  Husband has got to do another seamen sample, he's done 2 before but both bad results but she said to do another one as the 2 were done within a week of each other and doesnt think that gives a clear result.  I'm booked in for a pelvic ultrasound and got to go back in December and see what happens from there. Feeling a bit disapointed as my GP said he'd refer me there and it'd probably be fertility drugs, i stupidly thought that i'd be given the prescription today


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Kelloggs

Sound like the ball is well and truly moving   i understand that you are a bit disappointed but take heart in the fact the you have had your appointment and things have started   When you go back in December the consultant will hopefully be able to tell you what is going on and make a plan    

Unfortunately even if you had lots before.... you learn a new level of patience when it comes to all this    

Take care

Tracy


----------



## MrsDaisies

I thought I would be given a prescription on day one as well, I cried when my husband and I came out of the hospital. Be patient, there will be a good reason for everything your consultant is doing.....although, sometimes i wish I could follow my own advice!!  

S x


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi Guys....

I have got my 1st Gynacology appointment next monday, i was just wondering anyone at same stage? Or can you maybe advise what will happen? More test ect or clomid?  21day blood done at doctors showed no ovulation!

Any help please........! xx


----------



## TanyaL

Hiya,

Firstly good luck. When I went to the fertility clinic in Birmingham for the first time the nurse got me to fill out forms. They ask about your medical history and your partners history, if either of you have children, how long you have been trying and if your on meds ect ect. Then they go from there. You will prob still have to have the 21 day tests as I had the same one at gp and then had several at the clinic like you there was none detected. Depending on they type on consultant and most likely your partner will have to have Sperm Analyisis as most consultants will not go through everything with you until the partner has that test. Thats where he has to put some sperm in a cup and have the sperm count tested. Again good luck.


----------



## louisebr

Hiya

We had already had SA, chlamydia and blood tests done by our GP so for our 1st fertility hospital apt we went through our history etc, then she referred me for a HSG (tomorrow - scared) and transvaginal ultrasound, she is re-doing my blood tests too and then we go back in 3 months to review.

The order of tests and time between appointments varies for other people from what I've seen on FF.  But hope this helps a bit.

It's all so scarey isn't it?

x x x


----------



## chazzy333444

hey girls thanks for the reply!
We have had all tests done at doctors, SA, 21 day blood, internal ultrascan.
So im guessing this will help us get a bit further forward, im excited but i know i will probably come out of there next week being sent  away for more tests ect!!  Im hoping for clomid but i guess its not gonna be that easy...

Hope ur hsg goes ok.... let us know...... have you had 21 day bloods done ect ? xx good luck xx


----------



## louisebr

Hi

Yes, I had bloods done at docs but when we went for 1st apt the consultant had me re-do the 21 day test as she thinks they tested it for the wrong things as she said the results didn't make sense - I have started worrying about this now but won't find out results till we go back in December.

The letter I got for the HSG also said that they will not discuss any resukts with me today so will have to wait till December to find out this too. 

I'll let you know how today goes.

x x x


----------



## ilovekids

Yes, there is alot of waiting. All the results will be given together and from that you will move forward, either more investigations or some form of treatment. You will have to be very patient about everything, because the waiting can be very long.


----------



## louisebr

Hi

Well I am back home enjoying a well deserved cup of tea.  The HSG was not bad at all, lovely elderly lady doctor who told me she had done hundreds of HSGs, young lady radiographer and lady nurse in the room.  I started bawling as soon as they asked me how I was.  They were so patient, gave me tissues and explained the procedure, I didn't feel rushed or pressurised even though they probably had loads more procedures to do after me.  She said it takes 4 minutes in total, including putting the speculum in, catheter in and doing the x-rays, she said she promised me it would not hurt me and that if I wanted to stop at anytime she would.  I relt really reassured.  I told them what tablets I had taken and that they hadn't calmed me down, the radiologist said ask for tamazepan next time, she says it's fantastic!  They were all so lovely.

Anyway once I had calmed down I laid on a bed which they raised up, I put my legs in stirrups, which I found more comfortable than the usual frog legged position.  The speculum going in was a bit pinchy and slightly more uncomfortable than usual but once it was in it was fine and didn't feel uncomfortable at all.  Then she inserted the catheter (she explained this as a very very tiny bendy soft tube).  This caused me a little bit of cramping which passed in about 2 seconds.  Then when the dye was being put in, it felt like sharp pains, but they came and went like cramping so I managed to breathe through it as it wasn't a constant pain and honestly this part can't have lasted more than 30 seconds.  Then she took all the bits out, I didn't feel anything when they did this. I as shaking with relief so I sat up and they brought me a cup of water.  She showed me the pictures on the screen, they had seen my womb and the die had gone down the tubes.  She said that she can't discuss any fertility issues but in her opinion it is exactly what they would hope to see.  Honestly, I know she told me 4 minutes start to finish but I think it was even less than that, 2 minutes maybe, of which no more than 30 seconds was uncomfortable.

So please please do not be scared, it is fine.  My experience could not have been better and the ladies who were in the room were amazing.


----------



## chazzy333444

Well done you! Its great that you have updated us, and have defo put me at ease if i ever have to have one!!!


----------



## irishflower

Ok, apologies in advance for the load of questions I'm about to ask.....

Had our first private consultation this evening.  Prior to this we've been TTC for almost 4 years. First NHS fertility appointment was in Jan 2012 and I had blood test to check ovulation (fine), internal scan (fine) and DH had his SA test - he's now had 3 rounds of this and all is average-ish except for volume, which is way above average apparently  

My mother-in-law has since offered to fund private treatment for us, hence the first appointment this evening.  We had more bloods done (including to test my AMH levels) and these are now the questions we've been left with:

1. If I was 5 years or so older (I'm 31) doctor would recommend moving straight to IVF and not wasting time with treatments that have much lower chance of success

2. He left it completely up to us but said if we were to try IUI first we would need to consider 3+ cycles to make it worthwhile

3.  He left it completely up to us!!!!!!  I wanted someone to make the decision for me  

Being the impatient person I am I am leaning towards IVF - despite the higher cost and higher levels of invasiveness (proper word??) there is just a part of me that says go straight for the treatment with the higher success rate and spare the cost/time/emotional stress of multiple IUI cycles.

Finally, as I was going down the NHS route initially, I recently had a letter inviting me for a follow-up appointment 4 months since my initial tests. I contacted the consultant's office to say I didn't need this appointment as I was seeking private treatment.  Big mistake apparently    If I need my one free go at IVF in the future apparently I need to stay on this list.  How do I do this if I haven't been recommended by the NHS for IVF yet??  Or should I consider IUI through NHS (assuming waiting lists aren't too bad) and private IVF if needed?  Arrrrggggghh, so many questions, more than I went to the appointment with!

So hoping for some advice from the lovely ladies on here!  Much appreciated x


----------



## mmcm

HI Irishflower

Didnt want to read and run....

i was in the same delimelia as u, i went for IVF appointment in Origin in 2009 and ended up doing IUI treatment in craigavon as i fall into the catchment area. IUI is a good idea if i have time on ur side which u do but after 5 IUI's i said i had enough and went striaght to IVF in the Lister and got pregnant first time but miscarried,, 

im got my NHS appointment 2 weeks ago for my planning appointment and i only went on the list in Nov, which i suspended in the RFC in belfast as i was going through FET this month,.

Any questions please PM me any time.

Good luck, follow ur heart xx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks mcm x


----------

